# Entry Level Police Officer Exam



## Accorto

The Manchester, NH Police Department will be hosting an entry-level exam on Saturday, April 1, 2017. The deadline for application is Friday, March 24, 2017. Applications and information can be obtained by visiting www.manchesternh.gov/jobs or www.manchesterpd.com and follow the link.

The Manchester, NH Police Department is a progressive, nationally accredited agency with over 200 sworn officers. The City of Manchester is the largest city in the State of New Hampshire. It has approximately 110,000 residents. It is centrally located and is within one hour from Boston.

The starting salary is $49,379 plus a comprehensive benefits package. There is additional pay for candidates that can speak Spanish, Portuguese, Russian, Arabic or Bosnian.

Additional information can be obtained by contacting Officer Carl Accorto in the Training Division at 603-792-5452.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Buddy of mine from my jitsu school got on there last year. Early 20's. Loves it.


----------



## visible25

Of course the exam date is on a day I can't make it grrrr


----------



## pahapoika

visible25 said:


> Of course the exam date is on a day I can't make it grrrr


C'mon !


----------

